# New Ariens 27 ton splitter - No Power



## polobbie (Jan 5, 2014)

Just received and set up my new Ariens splitter following all instructions regarding topping off hydro fluid and purging the system of air. However, I have no power. The ram moves back and forth but puts maybe 20lbs of force on a log. I've tried and tried with the system fully warmed up, but no change. Also, the valve lever is supposed to pop back into neutral when backed up fully but it doesn't do it. I have to move it manually. I researched the heck out of this purchase and decided on the Ariens based on reviews and all USA made parts aside from the Subaru/Robins engine. I'm really disappointed with my big splitting plans down the drain this weekend. Ariens supposedly has a new Saturday tech assistance phone line, but I could not get anyone on the phone and left messages without any returned call. 

Ideas anyone?


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like there is still air in the system go through the purge and fluid top off procedure again and also make sure all hoses and fittings are tight


----------

